# Hilfe ! Meine Grafikkarte ruckelt !



## pamax (27. Februar 2005)

Hi,

Ich verzweifele gleichBei meinen Pc ruckelt das Bild. 
Ich habe eine neue Graphikkarte, neues mainboard, neuen Prozessor .
(Ich habe ein Intel Pentium 4 Prozessor mit HT Tec., eine Ati Radeon 9600 xt,
und ein Asus P4P800 Mainboard)(Die Grafikkarten Temperatur liegt bei 30 Grad)
Woran kann das liegen?(dass das Bild ruckelt?)


Danke für euere Hilfe


----------



## liquidbeats (27. Februar 2005)

pamax hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Woran kann das liegen?(dass das Bild ruckelt?)


Den Monitor festschrauben 
Spaß
Ich kenne das Mainboard nicht aber Überprüf mal ob die Grafikkarte mit dem Chipsatz gut kann, Ggf. den Treiber für den Chipsatz Aktualisieren.
Schau mal nach ob Hardwarekonflikte vorliegen, wenn ja Beseitige diese.
Bios einstellungen auf Standart setzen

 Hilft das nicht mach vom Garantierecht gebrauch 

Gruß Andy


----------



## pamax (27. Februar 2005)

Danke,

Hab alles gemacht...
Doch leider Funktioniert's immer noch nicht... 
Was ist da wahrscheinlich kaputt?(Die Grafikkarte ?)

mfg

PM


----------



## liquidbeats (27. Februar 2005)

kaputt kann vieles sein, aber am naheligensten wird es wohl die Grafikkarte sein.

Hast du austausch geräte?
dann versch mal die Hardware stück für stück auszutauschen um so das Deffekte Gerät besser Lokalisieren zu können.
Gruß


----------



## chmee (28. Februar 2005)

Liquidbeats hat erstmal das wichtigste gesagt, ich schreib trotzdem nochmal ne
checkliste auf 

A. Ist im Bios "enable/assign IRQ for VGA" angeschaltet ?
1. Treiber Mainboard ? ( P4P800 --> VIA-Hyperion-Treiber ? )
2. Directx9 ?
3. Catalyst Treiber für die ATI-GraKa ?

Wenn es schon unter Windows ruckelt, dann wird die GraKa nicht richtig unterstützt..
Hast Du denn schon unter [STRG]+[ALT]+[Entf] geguckt, ob ein Prozess zuviel Auslastung
produziert ? 

mfg chmee

p.s.: Mir ist schon lange kein defektes Stück Hardware aus dem Laden untergejubelt worden.
Deswegen schließe ich Defekt einfach mal aus


----------



## cosmic-blue (28. Februar 2005)

Hattest du vorher schon eine andere Grafikkarte installiert?

Wenn ja, könnten die Reste der "alten" Installation/Treiber Probleme verursachen.

Diese müssen alle deinstalliert sein.

cosmic-blue


----------



## pamax (28. Februar 2005)

Ich hatte vorher keine andere Gaka. installiert.
Aber das komische ist, dass sie erst nach einer Weile anfängt zu ruckel...
(Die Temperatur der Graka ist aber gleich(das sagt zumindenst das eingebaute Thermometer...So etwa 30-36°C))


----------



## cosmic-blue (28. Februar 2005)

Okay, andere Vorschläge:



im ATI - Kontrollpanel nachschauen, ob AGP 8x eingestellt ist ( oder über BIOS )
Hintergrundprogramme überprüfen, welche zuviel Speicher fressen
im BIOS -> Fast Write deaktivieren ( geht glaube auch unter SMARTGART )
Neuinstallation, aber die Grafikkartentreiber vor den Board- und AGP - Treibern installieren ( überhaupt aktuelle Treiber für Board und Grafikkarte downloaden )

      Frage : Von welchem Hersteller ist die Grafikkarte und ruckelts nur beim Zocken oder auch im "Normalbetrieb"?







        cosmic-blue


----------



## pamax (16. April 2005)

kann das auch an einer kaputten Festplatte liegen ?


----------



## pamax (1. Juni 2005)

Ja, es hat an der Festplatte gelegen...

Jetzt wo ich eine neue Festplatte habe, ruckelts nicht mehr.

pMx


----------

